# Barnes X bullets



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager, this one is for you.

With all the talk about bullets for this, and bullets for that, and the never ending debate about is a 223 big enough for deer I was spurred to experimentation this deer season. I had four doe tags so this is what I had to do:

I had a new thumbhole stock and scope on an old 270 Winchester so that old girl had to bark this season. I also had a new Marlin Cowboy Action in 44 mag that needed to loose it's virginity. Then I started thinking about X bullets. Heck, I think I have a box of 53 gr plain vanilla X bullets. I would like the newer Triple Shock, but I had to use these somewhere. So I loaded a box of 22-250, and a box of 223.

Last Saturday I shot a three deer, one with the 22-250 first. I jumped her at 200 yards, and she was screened by brush. I had about a fifteen yard gap from the brush until she was skylined and I would not shoot. I pulled about four feet in front of her at 250 yards and dropped the hammer. The bullet took out both shoulders, the vertebrae between, and exited the off shoulder. She dropped as quickly as if I had used my 300 mag. I thought ok, I'll try the 223. That shot was at 200 yards running quartering away. At the shot the deer folded and rolled down hill, laying at the bottom with feet in the air. I walked to the bottom and around the brush pile only to see it regaining it's feet. I then put one through the chest, and it headed out at warp factor three. It went about 20 yards and folded. The first shot entered the right eye and exited the forehead missing the brain. It had simply knocked him out. The second shot was like the 22-250 complete penetration, but missed the vertebrae.

I look at the 223 are marginal at best for deer, but with an X bullet in the right spot I was totally impressed with the performance. Both deer went down as quickly with the 223 and 22-250 as the 270. I normally shoot behind the shoulder, but this year Murphy was messing with my lead and I drilled all three through the shoulders. I don't think there is five pounds of meat in the front quarters of all three deer combined.

I guess my curiosity changed my tactics this year, and none were shot at long range. Oh well, it was fun and that's the objective.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I don't think there is five pounds of meat in the front quarters of all three deer combined.


Plainsman, could you elaborate on the above just a little. Are you saying there isn't five pounds of meat left, or.......... there wasn't five pounds of meat wasted or what?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I dead centered the shoulders and they were a mixture of meat, bone chips, blood clots, and hair. I wasted a lot of meat. They were good shots for stopping animals, but they were poor shots for the outcome in the kitchen. The muscle tissue far beyond the entrance hole was a giant hematoma, combined with bone fragments. I think velocity is much more the enemy of salvageable meant than bullet size. The 44 mag damaged very little, even though the bullet passed through the left front shoulder, and exited in front of the right hind quarter. I somehow avoided puncturing the stomach on that shot. How, I don't know. Over, the top of it I guess. 
In the past I have had little meat damage with my 300 Winchester mag, but that is because I have been shooting them at long range. I was surprised a bullet as tough as the X bullet did this much damage. The only explanation is the 3800 fps I was pushing it in the 22-250. I would like to punch one standing, through the lungs, a little further away. Oh, well, something to look forward to another year.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks...............thought that was the meaning but hoping differently. Seems I recall last year someone posted a picture of a deer they shot with I believe a 223 and the off shoulder had a hole the size of a volley ball. The guy was trounced on pretty solid by just about everyone but maybe he was telling the truth after all. May have to search that one out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My exit hole was perhaps two inches in diameter, but the hematoma was the size of a dinner plate. I think a lesser bullet would have come apart and spared the off shoulder the extensive damage.

I do remember the fellow getting a lot of static over those pictures of 223 damage. Depending on the bullet he used he perhaps should have been given more respect from people. If he was from a southern state where deer are smaller the pictures were perhaps completely accurate. I hope I wasn't to mouthy or I owe him an apology. I know I doubted it, and that makes me feel bad enough.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager is hunting in MT right now.

He has made me a believer in the X bullet. They are a very fine bullet. I do believe I am going to start to shoot them in my rifles. That depends on how they shoot them I guess. I'm assuming they will be just fine.

I have first hand knowledge that the terminal ballistics on them are outstanding!

Plainsman's story just further proves this point.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention that is was extremely irresponsible of you to try and take a deer with a .223.............we all know that it isn't nearly big enough to do the job! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that is was extremely irresponsible of you to try and take a deer with a .223.............we all know that it isn't nearly big enough to do the job! :wink:


Ya, I'm sure it will keep me awake at night for another couple months. It however will not keep me awake as long as the dentist bill this morning. He couldn't finish a root canal so I have to go to a specialist in Bismarck to get the tip of one root cleaned out. Would you believe an estimated $1065 for that. That is going to keep me awake. Maybe g/o could get Conrad and Dorgan to get me some disaster money for that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A few weeks back while I was in Denver I was at Sportsmans Warehouse stocking up on some reloading supplies. I picked up a box of the Barnes bullets and almost bought them for some Elk loads my son-in-law and I were putting together. But I've had such great luck with the Nosler Accubonds I decided to stick with them. Guess I'll have to give the Barnes a try one of these days.

BTW Plainsman, even when done in jest.........giving a politician a new idea for pork is a dangerous thing.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Great write up Plainsman! Years ago P.O. Akley proclaimed the .220 swift as the absolute best deer hunting cartridge around as long as good bullets were used. I recomend that every serious shooter should have a copy of his "handbook for shooters and reloaders". There's alot of very informative writing in there about his and other hunters various experiences culling large numbers of deer and wild burros with various calibers and somehow the fast 22 caliber always came out on top. I don't think I'd ever use a 22 cal rifle as a primary hunting arm but it makes me wonder if it's worth getting beat up at the range with a "normal" deer rifle when a lightweight, shoulder taping rifle might do as well or better.


----------

